# fog tip



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Fog tip that i used last year ....the remote i have you have to keep pressing down the button so you dont have to keep hitting the button i tape the switch down.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Might be worth the investment to get a timer. Can your fog machine accommodate a timer?

I've got one... but so far I haven't figured out how to get the duration and interval to work out right with the reheat delay.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

That's what I do with one of my fog machines.
At the entrance to our exhibit we have it taped so it just goes every time it's ready to go.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

ERICK WITH NO K said:


> That's what I do with one of my fog machines.
> At the entrance to our exhibit we have it taped so it just goes every time it's ready to go.


I did that also, but forgot to check the fog juice while chatting with the neighbors and burned one up.  Otherwise clamping or taping it down works great.


----------



## Chakara (Oct 17, 2006)

I opened up the button device and wired in an X10 contact module. Now I can turn the fogger on/off via X10 - gives me remote control.

PS: I also burned up a fogger. Was doing testing and forgot to turn the main switch off when done. By the next evening it won't fog. I've yet to take it apart to see if it is fixable...


----------

